# Playing with HDR



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Rick50 (Nov 15, 2014)

Love this - Good processing....


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks,  its pretty darn cold out side and I don't really feel like going out,  so I was looking for something to photograph around the house.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 15, 2014)

I had to smile.....nice work


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

I saw those at a gas station last year for a few bucks and I just had to buy them.   I liked their big eyes.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 15, 2014)

very nice.  great color. vivid clarity. Ed


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks..


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> View attachment 89436


It doesn't look hdr but still really pops....to me that's a good thing because some hdrs are too 'much'....good shot!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks, I also agree that allot of them are just too much but sometimes that works, it did not work here,  to many highlights on the black cats fur and it just looked strange unless I kept the HDR effect to a minimum.


----------



## 407370 (Nov 16, 2014)

DavefromCt said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 89436
> ...


Oh you mean like this:


 
Look at the detail in those ears.

CHEERS


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 16, 2014)

yep,  it had all that white in its fur and i did not like that.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 16, 2014)

here is one that was a bit more over the top on the HDR effect and I was not a huge fan.  I just did this one quickly so its not processed that well but you can see all the white in the black cats fur which is what was not working out well.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 16, 2014)

407370 said:


> DavefromCt said:
> 
> 
> > dannylightning said:
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  my eyes.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 16, 2014)

What are you disagreeing about ?     those photos are showing why it did not look good with a heavier HDR effect.


----------



## 407370 (Nov 17, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> What are you disagreeing about ?     those photos are showing why it did not look good with a heavier HDR effect.


Yes I am a bit mystified as well. I provided an example of a crap HDR / tone mapped / saturated image and " I disagree" was the answer.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2014)

It does not really make sense but what can you do.


----------

